# compression



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

is it better to have high compression or low compression when you have turbo or without turbo?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Huh? Rephrase your question, please.


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

*comp2*



licklemanbklyn2g3 said:


> is it better to have high compression or low compression ?QUOTE]


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Better to have lower compression if you plan to go turbo. There will be less chances of detonation that way.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

I remember reading Sport Compact Car a little over a year ago about their project Toyota Matrix. They mentioned that after they installed a turbo system on that car, their engine was running at about 13 psi, which, according to them, wasn't very safe at all. So yea.....high comp. mixed w/ a turbo doesnt sound that good.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

High compression for NA
Low compression for turbo ( not to low or you won't be able to flow enough gas to spool the turbo)


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

thanks


----------

